
Not Selling Up - tomd
https://torchbox.com/blog/not-selling-up/
======
mtmail
The central message "we are handing over the ownership of Torchbox to its
employees. They’ll pay us, and the other original shareholders, not from their
own money but from the company’s future profits, over the next four or five
years."

